

Convergence is a secure replacement for the Certificate Authority System. - drcube
http://convergence.io/details.html

======
drcube
Centralized --> distributed seems like an overarching trend the past fifty
years or so. I think this is the right direction. I'm unsure of the technical
merits of Convergence, but the sentiment (moving away from a few "trusted"
centralized authorities) is one I wholly support.

